# How do I delete my account?



## Be4tl3boi (Jun 21, 2009)

How do I delete my forum account?


----------



## Carenath (Jun 21, 2009)

The ability to delete accounts, rests solely with the administators. Is there a particular reason you would like your account deleted?

If you have a second one you use instead, your accounts can be merged.
If you wish to change your username, you can request it by posting in this thread.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 21, 2009)

We try to avoid deleting forum accounts as it leaves ugly "Guest" posts.
As Care said, is there a particular reason you'd like it deleted? Why can't it just be left idle?


----------

